# Injury just above hoof, Now same thing on back leg



## dejavoodoo114 (Apr 29, 2017)

This doe is almost 7 years old. 2 days ago in the evening I noticed her limping. I had the time to really look at her leg last night. The area on her right front leg just above her hoof is swollen and hot to the touch. It made me think of an infection or maybe an abscess? This doe is sold and I am supposed to drop her off at her new home this coming Friday. I want her healthy before I do anything of the sort!

It has rained like crazy here lately and we have had a lot of problems in the area with flooding. But our goat pasture is steep and there is no place for standing water in it... We have kept her confined since we first noticed the limp.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 29, 2017)

I would shave with a 10 or 15 blade and take a good close look... possibly a sting, bite or small cut...  any way shave foot, clean and see what you find.
She may have gotten her foot stuck in something and finally got it out ...


----------



## Beekissed (Apr 29, 2017)

...and a good ol' epsom salts soak.  Can draw out the infection and soothe the pain.


----------



## goatgurl (Apr 29, 2017)

I agree, i'd give it a good cleaning to see what you can find but it does look like she has caught it on or under something.  Epson salt soaks work for me and i'm sure it would help her too.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Apr 29, 2017)

That is good to know as well! I will steal my husbands clippers tomorrow when he isn't looking (he really doesn't want them used on goats!!)... Uhoh... he just read this... I will also give her a good soak in Epsom salts tomorrow! I am really hoping she will be good by Friday when she is supposed to go to her knew home or I will have to delay...


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 29, 2017)

dejavoodoo114 said:


> Uhoh... he just read this


 busted!


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Apr 29, 2017)

Exactly! He told me he would buy another trimmer because there is NO WAY he would use the trimmers after they were used on goats!!! So... Any recommendations on goat trimmers?? I will stop and buy some tomorrow, but I want one that can trim for shows as well.... @Southern by choice or @OneFineAcre, what do use to trim for shows?


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Apr 30, 2017)

Andis trimmers have been recommended to me for show although I haven't bought them yet.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Apr 30, 2017)

Okay, these are pictures of today after we soaked her leg in Epsom salt. The fur just fell off. It reminded me of rain rot that my horses used to get. I know for a fact that a good strong dose of Ivermec clears up rain rot easily and fast. Can my goat have gotten this in this location after those nasty storms and wet weather from last weekend??? If so, I have Ivomec injectable for cattle and swine, 1%. What is the dose for goats? If memory serves you are supposed give it orally... 

 The pics aren't the best, the hoof is being held upside down...


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Apr 30, 2017)

Oh, there was minimal swelling in that area. Went down after the salt bath.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 30, 2017)

We have Oster clippers


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm not familiar with rain rot
But you can give goats Ivomec by injection 
You want to give orally if treating stomach worms but we have injected for mites 
I think we go by the label dose


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Apr 30, 2017)

It is labeled for Cattle (1 mL per 110 lb)and Swine (1 mL per 75 lb).


----------



## Beekissed (Apr 30, 2017)

Isn't rain rot a bacterial infection?  I used to think it was fungal but have since read that it's bacterial in nature.  Didn't know Ivermectin treated infections but I've heard that NuStock does wonders for rainrot.  

If you don't have any NS, good ol' Dakin's solution or iodine would make a good soak for following up the epsom.  Then leaving it open to air and letting it heal up.  

https://knowledgeweighsnothing.com/...ution-from-bleach/#Dakin8217s_Solution_Recipe


----------



## goatgurl (Apr 30, 2017)

it doesn't look like rain rot to me.  and I agree with @Beekissed.  paint it with some iodine or a bleach solution and let it dry.  is she still limping?  it me it almost looks like she caught her foot on something and fought to get loose.  hope she is better and you can get her to her new owner.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 30, 2017)

Looks like an injury.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Apr 30, 2017)

So, assuming it is an injury, do I just continue Epsom salt baths etc?


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 30, 2017)

did you get my pm?

oh yeah as far as clippers-  This is what I have used forover 30 years. My current one is 20+ years old. It is all I will ever use especially with just a few goats to clip.
I like having a 40 blade, 30,15,10, 7F and 6F blades for goats.
With as many goats we have to clip now I may need to get actual goat clippers.... but I love my Osters.
I HATE Andis clippers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.osterpro.com/products/clippers/oster-turbo-a5-2-speed-clipper/078005-314-003.html


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 1, 2017)

I was able to get better pictures. I think you are right @Southern by choice, this was some kind of injury, foot getting caught or something. 

She was NOT happy about getting her foot soaked again! 



 

 


This is the injured area after shaving and soaking.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 1, 2017)

Until now all my injuries have been open wounds of some sort. I guess this is the year for experiencing new things! Mastitis and an... abrasion of some sort???


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 1, 2017)

Beekissed said:


> Isn't rain rot a bacterial infection?  I used to think it was fungal but have since read that it's bacterial in nature.  Didn't know Ivermectin treated infections but I've heard that NuStock does wonders for rainrot.



I had never heard of using Ivermectin either. When I lived in OR and could still ride my horses (from CO) kept getting it. Took forever to clear up and used multiple different things. My DDs TB ended up getting it 2 years ago and I was at a local farmers market. The guy running the tack stall told me to use it. I did and it cleared up VERY fast! I didn't do anything but the ivermectin. Such an easy solution I can't believe I didn't know about 15 years ago!


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 7, 2017)

@Southern by choice, I am looking at getting that Oster A5. Why all the different blades? What do you use them on? Could I start with just 2 or 3 different sizes? The Oster comes with a 10. I need to get something if I am going to be at all ready for the show coming up...


----------



## Southern by choice (May 7, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> I like having a 40 blade, 30,15,10, 7F and 6F blades for goats.



#40 is surgical - so nice for wound clean up and udders for show
#30 is like a 40 so you could use either  for above

15 & 10 are very close to the same... just stick with the 10 that comes with it

7F* against the grain* gives a great show clip without balding- 6F is similar just a bit longer

I use a lot of blades ( remember I did show and pet grooming so I am super fussy!).

It is IMPERATIVE  you get Cool lube- and also blade wash.

The cool lube will need to be sprayed on the blade while clipper is running if the blade starts to get hot, you don't want to burn your goat. It also lubricates it.
It will come with oil to oil your blades.
The blade wash I may just write a tutorial on.

I have like 5 7F blades beecause I just snap one on after another to get through the goats.
If the clipper itself gets hot STOP! Wait til it cools down.

Right now you could get away with a 10, 7F


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 7, 2017)

THANK YOU!!!! That is very helpful!! I will pick up the 7F and the 30 I think. I was going to get the 5 in 1 spray for the Oster. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001AXFGC8/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A26LF2O8A4GF13
Or should I just pick up cool lube and blade wash? Or, the above and blade wash? I really wouldn't mind a tutorial on blade washing... Or clipping... Or just about everything I need to know to start clipping for this show...


----------



## Southern by choice (May 7, 2017)

Cool l Lube or the 5 & 1 ... I ALWAYS and have for over 30 years used cool lube. LOL
The blade wash is a must - you won't need it all the time but when you do you will be kicking yourself that you don't have it.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 14, 2017)

Just to update. Iris is doing much better now.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 14, 2017)

So glad to hear!!!


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 14, 2017)

Yeah... I was putting my new Oster clippers to use today. Found out why Iris had dry skin when I was shaving my buck. Lice! Didn't you mention that lice on goats has been an issue this year @Southern by choice? Never had that before either. I am pretty sure that means I need to scratch my buck from the show I was going to put him in this Saturday. But my senior doe and both my junior are free. Do I need to scratch them as well?


----------



## Southern by choice (May 14, 2017)

No you just need to treat them. If before you go to the show you still have them then scratch.

In this case I would do the permethrins 10% concentrate and get a quick kill on the lice.  Mix it up according to directions on the bottle. We like to bath ours and use it in the bath, after the bath rinse and pour remaining "dip" over them. We like the bath part so every nook and cranny gets it.

After that maybe in two weeks use Cylence. It will take care of ticks as well.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 14, 2017)

Thanks!! I will do that! They already got baths today before shaving. I am sure they will enjoy getting extra baths...


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 14, 2017)

When you are bathing them with it, are you using soap as well or using that instead of the soap?


----------



## Southern by choice (May 14, 2017)

I use a little bit of dawn dishsoap and a cup of warm water then I mix the made up jug of the permethrins into the soap mixture ( about 2 cups or so) use a cloth and really get it all over.
If you already bathed them then do the permethrin by pouring it on ... I like jug sprayers too. 
Like this-


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 22, 2017)

Well, my phone just died so I can't send the pictures I took last night. Her front leg is doing well. It looks like it is all just leather. BUT now one of her back legs is doing EXACTLY the same thing! Is she really just that stupid and got her foot stuck somewhere again? Or is it possible this is something else?


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 22, 2017)

The email went through before my phone died luckily. 

     

This is the picture of her front leg now.


----------

